# Amount of visible posts on the front page



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

This topic has been discussed before, but I thought it would be a good idea to put it to the vote  

Would you prefer to see the amount of visible posts on the front page increased to, say, 30?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I voted Yes as I miss a lot


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

30-40- 50-60 where does it stop, there is nothing surer than i would be interested in post number 31 and i would have to go track it down because its off the front page

one thing i do have trouble with is finding past post that i want look at
maybe there could be an easier way of locating past info........just thinking allowed

Paul


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Based on the results of this i will change the block to fit. Will let this survey run for 24 hrs and then base findings on that


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Democracy at work...how refreshing, providing the Yes vote wins of course.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'm going for 'no'

20 is enough info on one page imho

If I want to see more I click 'posts in last 24hrs' or 'posts since last visit'


pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

peejay said:


> I'm going for 'no'
> 
> 20 is enough info on one page imho
> 
> ...


I did try that PJ but the format is different and I kept losing the plot. (no change there then) 

p.s. If there were a link to the same format I could live with that, in fact, make it my favourite and go straight there.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Point taken Pete, trouble is not everybody uses those functions and once something moves from the front page it gets less attention - for example the 'Beverley Rally' post has been sitting in the wings for a few days then someone adds to it bringing it to the front and hey presto 2 names are added to the list.


----------



## Braesman (May 9, 2005)

I'll be happy to stay at 20 visible. The "last 24 hours" or "since last visit" options should be enough for most other eventualities. 
One thing annoys me though. After posting a reply to a topic I'd like the option to return to the last 20 posts, rather than going to the forum that I've just replied to. Maybe I'm missing something, but I can't find an easy way of doing it, and usually end up reloading from my bookmark. (Note, Bookmark, not Favourite, I'm on Mozilla, the Superior Browser!)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

bsb2000 said:


> Point taken Pete, trouble is not everybody uses those functions and once something moves from the front page it gets less attention - for example the 'Beverley Rally' post has been sitting in the wings for a few days then someone adds to it bringing it to the front and hey presto 2 names are added to the list.


Perhaps on these important posts, the mods should make them a sticky.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I was also thinking whether the Site Info that informs you off PM's could be swapped with the Last seen members. Reason is, I don't normally page down that far and miss them.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

quote;



> Point taken Pete, trouble is not everybody uses those functions and once something moves from the front page it gets less attention - for example the 'Beverley Rally' post has been sitting in the wings for a few days then someone adds to it bringing it to the front and hey presto 2 names are added to the list.


You could probably say that about all posts though Ian.

Pusser mentioned making it a sticky and as you know, that was done a while back. I think this is about as much as you can do to help a specific topic.

Personally it wouldn't bother me if the no of posts was increased, i could live with it, but i don't think that would help the example you've quoted, it will still dissapear eventually.

pete.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Maybe it's just the way I browse the site :roll: 

Like braesman, I also think you should return to the front page after posting a reply.

.........................Is it my hormones or is it just warm in here?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No probs Ian, perhaps we'll agree to dissagree on it. :lol: 

I would agree with you and braesman about returning to the homepage after a post though, can't see the point in showing what you've just written, too late then..

pete.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

I agree for the most part with braesman, although I tend to use the posts in the last xx hours / since last visit page rather than Home page.

so I go to members forum link down left list and start again - 
from xx hours or last visit listings - unless any one knows an easier way.?

8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Don't care one way or the other.

As I said the last time this came up, I have the Motorhomefacts Forum Index logged into 'favourites' and when I enter the site just click on 'posts in the last 24 hours'


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I'm not really that concerned either way, the for, and against, both have valid arguments.

I can however understand what Ian (bsb2000) means about the meetings that are arranged, it would be a great help if something could be done to highlight and keep these posts in view, (perhaps for meetings only, make the post a sticky on the home page as well)

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

there is a lot of useful info / links on the left hand column - including mention of rallies. perhaps that could be adapted / emphasised more to address Ian's very valid concern.

also has useful stuff on PM's waiting and forum search facilities.


8)


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

I vote yes because my wife said I had to.

Out of curiosity, how can I get back to the front page from the forums? 

Texas


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Please don't make stickies on the home page, that would only serve to clutter it further if they are of no interest to you. To me, a far better solution is to go straight to "post since last logged in" once you have logged in. That way you should not miss any new posts even those posted days ago. The only problem then is how do you keep"important" posts to the fore if nothing has been added to them for days? Certainly some are sent into oblivion far too quickly. Perhaps one step at a time is better because there is still the capablity of making an important post a sticky in the individual forums and there are always the adds at the bottom to highlight a topic or if there is a vote running on the home page provide a link to the relevent post.

peedee


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well there is a clear majority here who would prefer the number of posts upped so be it


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

A further suggestion don't put Jokes and Trivia or Off topic subjects on 
the home page. Keep them in the relevant forums only. They appear to represent about 10 percent of the posts , not a lot, but what are folks visiting the site for? There are only 350 regular contributers and only 20 percent of the membership have ever posted anything (estimates taken from members list) Those not interested in contributing to the forums or rarely do so might only want to see the important stuff anyway. In so doing they might be enticed to contribute more.

Just a few more thoughts but I don't think increasing the number of posts on the home page is the right way to go.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> well there is a clear majority here who would prefer the number of posts upped so be it


but it is a very very small percentage of the membership nuke?

peedee


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> A further suggestion don't put Jokes and Trivia or Off topic subjects on
> the home page.


This is a fairly easy change for me to code in, what are everyones elses thoughts on this ?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I understand the arguments both ways, but selfishly I'd prefer all recent posts are flagged on the home page. The home page is a home page for the community, not merely best to attract newcomers.

Dave


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Perhaps on these important posts, the mods should make them a sticky.


Think we do exactly that Pusser, especially on posts that have a sell by date, if we do miss one then a message from the poster to one of us usually has the desired effect :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I understand the arguments both ways, but selfishly I'd prefer all recent posts are flagged on the home page. The home page is a home page for the community, not merely best to attract newcomers.
> 
> Dave


Well at the end of the day Dave, every member has the opportunity to vote, if they cannot be bothered to comment or vote then those that do will prevail, which is probably no bad thing cos it is highly likey they are the ones using and contributing to the site the most. Looks like Nuke has increased the home page to thirty anyway but it would have been nice to see a healthy set of votes.

peedee


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

peedee said:


> A further suggestion don't put Jokes and Trivia or Off topic subjects on
> the home page. Keep them in the relevant forums only. They appear to represent about 10 percent of the posts , not a lot, but what are folks visiting the site for? There are only 350 regular contributers and only 20 percent of the membership have ever posted anything (estimates taken from members list) Those not interested in contributing to the forums or rarely do so might only want to see the important stuff anyway. In so doing they might be enticed to contribute more.
> 
> Just a few more thoughts but I don't think increasing the number of posts on the home page is the right way to go.
> ...


I agree, keep the home page 'relevant'
we average over 100 posts and on at least 50 threads each 24 hour period, if you want to see any new stuff you can use home page - if you are want to trawl a topic over a period or are killing time or want a laugh you can check out the individual categories.

8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

twooks said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > A further suggestion don't put Jokes and Trivia or Off topic subjects on
> ...


I do see the wisdom in this suggestion although personally and for obvious reasons I prefer it as it is, but I suspect a little research needs to be done to establish whether Off topic stuff draws people in more regularly than perhaps pure M\home discussion. I phrased this badly because maybe Off topic stuff does not draw people in on a regular basis Visa V m\home stuff and it is the m\home stuff that does.

There is no way I know the answer to this one but for the websites benefit as a whole with hit counts being an important thing for advertisers, I think some analysis is needed before decisions are taken.

On the one hand, I would suggest that Off Topic stuff bonds us into a family type atmosphere and pure m\home stuff is very, very useful but has not the same person to person feeling.

Edit: Forgot what the other hand was 

In summary, of the most confusing thing I have ever buggered up in a post, I would suggest the answer has to be in the statistics or indeed another vote although I think the former is more accurate.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

I've started visiting UKCS again, which is a massive site covering tuggers and tenters as well as us 'vanners. I only check thro 3 categories, as 'relevant' to me, - one reason for doing it this way is sheer size and the other has been a failure for 'posts since last visit' is a bit wonky.
If I want to read jokes etc they are easily found.

[Incidentally they are also running a thread complaining about CC, in this case impossibility of getting a pitch unless you book months in advance]

8)

you could always move the 'Discuss Motorhomes' section on left to the top of the list.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> > A further suggestion don't put Jokes and Trivia or Off topic subjects on
> > the home page.
> 
> 
> This is a fairly easy change for me to code in, what are everyones elses thoughts on this ?


My apologies for not responding to this earlier, but I have been away - I do think this suggestion is a good one - I do not read the jokes and trivia bit, it isn't what I come to the site for, our time is valuable, and those that like this section can easily go to it from the forums - it isn't motorhome related and I would go with peedee on this one - that's if I am not too late.

Again my home page brings me directly to - no of posts since last visit - 142 - and I am sure there must have been more, but I am assuming that is because several of them are in the same subjects.... that can't be all the posts since last Monday am - can it?

Carol


----------

